# shakes for bulking up?



## Amazin (May 22, 2014)

The idea is probably nothing new but I wonder if anyone on here is making their own shakes which can help with bulking up. what I'm trying to acheive is to find something alternative to solid food because it is more convenient and saves lot of time. here what I'm thinking:

-I put a slice of cake into my normal protein shake and blend it. it should give some extra calories/proteins/carbs which is great

-along with protein powder, I'm thinking put some precooked beans and then blend it

-is it ok to blend protein powder with fruits?

-many people say that blending it can destroy the fibre, is there anything we can do about that?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Blend whatever you like in there mate (wouldn't advise having loads of cake though, from a health perspective). Popular ingredients are whey, milk, oats, peanut butter, eggs, olive oil and fruits. I've heard of this fibre-killing theory before, I personally believe it's bollocks - surely then, chewing it would also destroy the fibre? Blending it is basically just having the machine do the chewing for you :laugh:


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Whole milk, protein powder, bananas, berries, nut butters, fat oils, oats, carb powders, honey, raw eggs (99.999999% fine if they have the red lion on them)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oats


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I usually do frozen banana/full fat milk/ice/oats/cacao/whey/almond butter/almond butter - love it


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

You're going to blend cake into your shakes?? :confused1:


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

I dont see the point in blending cakes. They're not very filling, so if you HAVE TO put them in your shake, you might aswell eat it and enjoy the taste.

As for ingredients you don't need a lot of variety, just the quantity. For a basic shake you just need

milk

protein powder

oats

You can add other stuff in, sure, but if you want a 600 kcal shake for example, just break it down in relation to your macros and weigh out the correct portions of each ingredient.


----------

